# Boat Graveyard, Fleetwood, Lancashire



## ganglion (Jul 29, 2012)

A few shots from an interesting boat graveyard visit we took 2 days ago in fleetwood, lancashire. Fairly easy to get to, not so easy to locate. Enjoy!



 




















hope you like!


----------



## freespirits (Jul 29, 2012)

yes i do like ,very much great shots very atmospheric ,,well done that chap/chapess and welcome to the site


----------



## ganglion (Jul 29, 2012)

aany ideas why i cant see my photos? erk...new to this


----------



## Dexter24 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice images very well executed


----------



## ganglion (Jul 29, 2012)

hi,i placed these under misc. Any ideas why the pics are not visible? i guess the moderator has taken them off for some reason?


----------



## TK421 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mate, I DO LIKE these! Great composition and subject, excellent stuff chief!


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2012)

ganglion said:


> hi,i placed these under misc. Any ideas why the pics are not visible? i guess the moderator has taken them off for some reason?



They are visible to us, I've got no idea why you can't see them!


----------



## alex76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Some really nice photography there mate


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 30, 2012)

Great subject matter. Loads of potential here for the discerning snapper 

Nice images mate


----------



## night crawler (Jul 30, 2012)

Some great photo's very atmospheric.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bet those hulks have some stories to tell,superb photos.


----------



## ganglion (Jul 30, 2012)

wow, still cant see them? how odd? Yeah, well worth a trek to see these, they are pretty damn immense.


----------



## SimonT (Jul 30, 2012)

Great photos - thanks for sharing. Might have to go and find these!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jul 30, 2012)

Some ace shots there....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 31, 2012)

Great pics, very nice


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 31, 2012)

*Crackin shots there...*


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 1, 2012)

not really a derelict place but still, its different and the photos are nicly done. now if there was an old submarine or cruise ship that would be cool...


----------



## Buffy1973 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Spooky*

Those are fab photos. I got a very eerie sensation looking through them. Very atmospheric, well done


----------



## maxmix (Aug 2, 2012)

Agreed with all the above, great pics, great composure etc!!


----------



## ganglion (Aug 4, 2012)

well worth a journey out to see these.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2012)

Some of these are crying out to be "treated" and printed off on that faux oil painted canvas and framed.

Nice.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 5, 2012)

such beautiful pics there...


----------

